# Question about Stabilizer



## BeeAMaker (Sep 11, 2017)

So far I have only used Cactus Juice for stabilizing. I have noticed after backing it draws some of the resin out of the wood forming hard clumps of resin on the outside of the blanks.

I have some spalted wood blanks I need to stabilize that has holes and groves in them. I don't want these holes and groves filling in with Stabilizer. Any tricks to Keep the CJ from filling in these voids while baking?


----------



## twehr (Sep 14, 2017)

Chances are your temperature is too high. That is what normally causes the bleed out. If you are using a toaster over, don't expect its thermostat to be accurate nor for it regulate within a small range.

I added a digital temp controller with dual controls and set it up to turn on heat when it needs it and to turn on a computer fan I mounted in the back when it is too warm. Even with that, the temp swing is about +/- 8 degrees. But that is WAY better than the toaster over can do on its own. On its own, you may see swings of +/- 30 degrees.

At the very least, you should get a good oven thermometer and calibrate your toaster oven's thermostat to it.



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## adirondak5 (Sep 14, 2017)

I use a drip pan under the rack in my toaster oven and I do not wrap the blanks in tin foil , any bleed out while baking goes in the drip pan and doesn't pool on blanks , any blanks with big voids or holes I try to place hole void side down .


----------



## BeeAMaker (Sep 14, 2017)

twehr said:


> At the very least, you should get a good oven thermometer and calibrate your toaster oven's thermostat to it.



I have, it stays fairly consistent at 200f. 

I may try the drip method, 

Thanks for the replys!


----------



## PatrickR (Sep 14, 2017)

adirondak5 said:


> I use a drip pan under the rack in my toaster oven and I do not wrap the blanks in tin foil , any bleed out while baking goes in the drip pan and doesn't pool on blanks , any blanks with big voids or holes I try to place hole void side down .





I do exactly the same thing. It works well.


----------

